# Moving to retirement home



## Prairie dog (Jan 31, 2021)

*From one of my friends:
The beautiful, well-versed 83 year old lady, fully dressed every morning at 8 am sharp, with her hair done in fashion and perfectly applied makeup, is moving to a retirement home. Her husband recently died, which motivated her move. 

After many hours of patiently waiting in the hall of the home, she smiled sweetly, when told her room was ready.

As she moved her walker toward the elevator, she was given a detailed description of her small room, including the curtains hanging from her window.

′′ I love it ", she said, with the enthusiasm of a 8-year-old girl who was just handed over a new pet.
- Mrs. Jones; you haven't seen the room, just wait.
- That doesn't matter, she replied.
Happiness is something you decide over time. Whether or not I like my room doesn't depend on how the furniture is arranged, it depends on how I arrange my mind.

I’ve already decided that I like it. It's a decision I make every morning when I wake up. I have the choice; I can spend the day in bed, going through the difficulty I have with my body parts that don't work, or get out of bed and be thankful for the parts that do work.

Every day is a gift, and as long as my eyes open, I will focus on the new day and the happy memories I've stored just for this time in my life.

HAPPINESS is like a bank account: you withdraw from it, what you deposit.

So my advice would be to deposit a lot of happiness into your memory account.

Remember these five simple things:

1.- Free your heart from hate/discord.
2.- Free your mind from worries.
3.- Live Simply.
4.- Give more.
5.- Take less.*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 31, 2021)

Love this. We should all hang in our alarm clocks so we wake up every mornng


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2021)

Great story and great advice! I'm going to share this. Thank you for posting.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2021)

Well said!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 1, 2021)

My mother recently moved into a home at 100 years old and is struggling with adapting. I will share this with her. I'm sure it will help.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 9, 2021)

*



			Happiness is something you decide over time
		
Click to expand...

So glad I learned that when I was still young, no one makes me happy I make that decision myself.*


----------



## funsearcher! (Mar 10, 2021)

My friend had to go to a rehab center after back surgery and she spends all her time complaining about the place and the staff and on and on. Choose your attitude--even if that is all you have a choice about.


----------



## richard_saunders (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPants said:


> My mother recently moved into a home at 100 years old and is struggling with adapting. I will share this with her. I'm sure it will help.


It's a little over a year since you posted this.  I hope your mom has adapted.  I found that making friends is the best way to adapt.


----------

